# Ready for winter?



## soldier506 (May 24, 2013)

So just curious to see if everyone here is ready for old man winter to show? 
As for us we still have plenty of work to do and every year work till we can't The harvest is done and the grain is in the bin but always work to do on a farm before freeze up.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not a big lover of the cold anymore, I hurt t bad, but I do love the beauty and the silence of a cold snowy night


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Weatherman was saying that Sunday (today) would get a huge dump of snow, so, yesterday I finished everything in my yard that needed to be taken care of. Rain-barrels drained, garden-hoses put away, cedars wrapped in burlap, lawn mowed for the last time, lawnmower tank treated with Sta-bil, motorcycles parked and covered in the sheds, deck cleared of outdoor furniture, greenhouse stacked with its winter-storage-stuffs ... 

..... see thread about October-weather to see what this morning looked like ...


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Here winter is more like a fairy tale princess... At least to some who love it here. For others is looks like a yeti crossed with the Hulk and sends them packing back to Arizona or California. I love it.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Outside work all done, and I'm in the middle of processing two pigs and two goats. We slaughtered on Friday, and I've had it hanging to chill -- cut the first half this afternoon to get some cuts and start the sausage -- I'll finish tomorrow.

I fried up some of the sausage meat after I got it seasoned and before I stuffed it in the casings for a taste test -- oh, MY, are we going to enjoy that sausage this winter!!!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Much a the outside work be done, still a bit ta do. Still wood ta split, but that can be done anytime.

I hate winter. I work construction so be in it 10 hours a day an ever year it gets harder ta do. 
Trap line gets a bit harder each year ta run, might have ta consider down sizin sooner then later.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Woods cut, garlic & some greens are in.
Beds ready for the onions, which will be here after Dec 10.
Need to clear the power line easement before Spring.
Have some peppers & egg plants to harvest & bring in.
A few pineapples,cactus, house plants too.
No grain this year, but want to try buckwheat next year.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Wood stash is ready to go. We had the propane tank filled back in August to take advantage of the discount. We didn't do a fall garden this year, just didn't have time to fool with it. Winter clothes were all bought on clearance earlier this year but still need to be gotten out of storage, washed, & put up. Hubby says we have enough potatoes, carrots, purple hull peas & garlic put back to feed the world through the zombie apocalypse :2thumb: still need to reassess the back up lighting situation, I just can't seem to get satisfied with it. 

We'll be working our tails off at the new property all fall & winter. Starting pretty much from scratch. We've got a good bit of the property fenced off so that's almost done. But we have no running water there & a large amount of dead wood needing cut down & burned. I need to research some fruit & nut trees to get planted as well as some native food sources like muscadine & wild blackberries. We have one wild plum that I've found there so far but we didn't own the property when everything was producing. We have to tear down an old barn too. Work, work, work!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I have plenty of heating oil, plenty of fire wood, chimney cleaned and furnace serviced, generator serviced, my plow on the trk and front end loader on the tractor, autos serviced and snow tires on. everything else that we may need to survive is always here, except maybe a Dr.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Quills said:


> Outside work all done, and I'm in the middle of processing two pigs and two goats. We slaughtered on Friday, and I've had it hanging to chill -- cut the first half this afternoon to get some cuts and start the sausage -- I'll finish tomorrow.
> 
> I fried up some of the sausage meat after I got it seasoned and before I stuffed it in the casings for a taste test -- oh, MY, are we going to enjoy that sausage this winter!!!


Dry cured sausage or fresh uncured frozen ,as for the pork , fried and preserved in fat?, any ham making ,Spanish dry sausages are preserved in fat will last for years in fat. We used to do all this things back at the farm. Have a great winter.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

New tires for both vehicles, all outside house work completed, winter GHBs put in both vehicles, and extra 'heat and serve' meals vacuum packed. Also bought extra blankets/pillows in case we have grid dependent guests when the power goes out, extra dog food for guests pets (we have the only cat). 

As prepared as we can be I guess.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lotsoflead said:


> my plow on the truck


That's one thing I haven't done yet but with are temps expected to be in the upper 50's to low 60's all week, guess I'll have time to do that before the snow flies. Also need to run the generator. Haven't fired it up since August.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Ready for winter? Bah Humbug!

Friday thought I'd mow the yard for the last time this year. Flat tire at the most distance point from the my shop. 

Then the drive belt broke. 

Now it's dark and the gutters are still packed with freshly fallen leaves (live in a woods). 

I did manage to get the heater put under the chicken waterer successfully.

Then I went in the house and told the wife, "Pack up! We're moving south NOW!" She ignored me.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> still need to reassess the back up lighting situation, I just can't seem to get satisfied with it.


You should start a thread in "Energy and Electricity" http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f16/


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Dry cured sausage or fresh uncured frozen ,as for the pork , fried and preserved in fat?, any ham making ,Spanish dry sausages are preserved in fat will last for years in fat. We used to do all this things back at the farm. Have a great winter.


Uncured frozen and a batch of smoked salami  My Dad has told me about preserving sausage and fried meat slices in a crock of lard, but I haven't tried it for long-term storage. We don't really have to worry about freezer space here (as soon as we get freeze-up we've got an outdoor freezer for at least five months ;-) )

I'm pressure-canning some cubes for hash, and there is plenty of ground meat for chili and pasta sauce. Got some nice roasts off of them, too.

The goats will have their haunches taken off for roasting, and the rest will either be cubed for curries, or ground for salami.

We had fresh sausage last night for dinner, with mashed potatoes and homemade baked beans -- fall meals made with food grown right here make my heart happy :-D


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Picked some beets yesterday, and a few gallons of onions that got missed probably for the best -16C, -21C (-6F) with windchill ATM  So if we aren't ready for winter it doesn't seem to care.
Might have to start cutting ice on the dugouts soon. I may not be ready for winter in terms of having everything done but I am sure looking forward to the season


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I still have one planter of taters to harvest, Roo's sandbox to put away and more wood to split.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The only thing I have to do is pull out the air conditioners and fill the air conditioner boxes with insulation and bubble wrap. I take my time doing that with the bedroom air conditioner because I get so used to the sound of it running on fan-only that I have a hard time sleeping without it for the first week or two. I'll still run a big fan for noise along with an electronic noisemaker set to "rain". Luckily the noisemaker will work with batteries so I can still use it after SHTF.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

After a good, long day yesterday, I'm now about 99% ready. Just need to find the snow shovels and put the power washer in a location that doesn't freeze.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> Luckily the noisemaker will work with batteries so I can still use it after SHTF.


I *seriously* doubt you would want to do so after TSHTF....


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Wood was split in July. Chimney for the wood stove was cleaned out a few months ago. Beer is in the fridge. All done!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just moved over the summer to the eastern panhandle of WV. I've yet to experience a winter here, but judging by the amount of firewood my neighbors have in their yards, I'm in for a doozy. Unfortunately, the new home doesn't have a fireplace so I'm praying that we don't lose power this year. Next year we install an alternate heat source. Propane or pellet? Any opinions?


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Mamabear--- get lots of blankets! Power goes out often in that part-just ask your neighbors.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> Any opinions?


1) Go buy a cheap $129 "boxwood" stove










and 
2) enough pipe to run it through a window up past the roofline, and
3) make a sheetmetal adapter that will close the big square hole in the window, but has a 6" hole in the middle for the stovepipe to go through... but use two 90* elbows (up-over-up) to keep the middle section horizontal.

This goofball angled it:










All this is less than $200... but you need to go get some wood!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I would also suggest one of these (along with numerous tanks!)

14,000 BTU - Mr. Heater MH12T


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I need to work on this sooner than later. Temps have dropped quick this season! It's funny....we bought this house because it had EVERYTHING we wanted (even from a preppers standpoint). The one thing we overlooked was the fire place! Thankfully, it seems it can be a doable fix.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Do you have natural gas? You can buy wall heaters at tractor supply for $200 that do 1,000 sq ft


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> The one thing we overlooked was the fire place!


You don't want a fireplace, they suck most of the heat out of the room and up the chimney!


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

We're all electric. I'm leaning toward the propane stove option. My folks have two and have served them well for the last twenty years. I just wish propane wasn't so expensive. Well....wish EVERYTHING weren't so expensive but that's an discussion for another thread.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> We're all electric. I'm leaning toward the propane stove option.


I was thinking for emergencies only, sorry. 
The small heaters that attach to the top of the propane bottle help a LOT to keep a house from freezing when the power is out. I would get two (make sure they have hi-med-low adjustments) and at least 4 *40lb* size tanks (2 each, for two separate rooms).... and that should get you through the worst of the ice storms!

(or 8 - 20lb'ers - these are easier to find and cheaper to get. Ask for a qty discount when getting them filled!)


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

If you're going the propane route, I suggest at least a 250 gallon tank instead of the smaller portables. In this area, propane is about a dollar a gallon more for the portables. With a larger tank you don't have to worry about running to get more propane in the middle of a snow storm - if you can even get out. 

We own our tanks and I call for a refill when the smaller (250 gallon) tank is at 50%. Our second tank is part of our plan and we don't use that propane at all except when the tank is topped off and I need to drawn down the level a bit.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> Ready for winter? Bah Humbug!
> 
> Friday thought I'd mow the yard for the last time this year. Flat tire at the most distance point from the my shop.
> 
> ...


Just got done reading all the posts about getting ready for winter, I had NO idea y'all actually have to get ready. I now it is naïve of me to think y'all just buy a pack of wood at the gas station, but, switching tires, stack(S) of wood, gardens, extra blankets . . .

It was 83* yesterday and 78* today; really no need for extra blankets except for turning down the a/c a few degrees because it will cool better now that it isn't in the high 90s.

Question: would you trade your cold winters for hot summers?
I ask because it gets pretty freaking annoying waking up and it's already 80* at 7am. Would I rather it be like 25* at 7am? Just don't know


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

doubleTHICK said:


> Question: would you trade your cold winters for hot summers?
> I ask because it gets pretty freaking annoying waking up and it's already 80* at 7am. Would I rather it be like 25* at 7am? Just don't know


Personally, not a chance. I love winter and with proper clothes working in it is great, no sweat literally. Relaxing is nice too, whether a bonfire outside, a fireplace or wood stove in the house, outdoor wood fired sauna or hot tub, or ice fishing in a hut with some warm possibly alcoholic beverages

The heat is not so bad if I don't need to do anything but if there is any activity involved I really find it to be incredibly unpleasant.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

doubleTHICK said:


> Question: would you trade your cold winters for hot summers?
> I ask because it gets pretty freaking annoying waking up and it's already 80* at 7am. Would I rather it be like 25* at 7am? Just don't know


I have both so I can't trade one for the other.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Have to order more wood. The bit we have is not enough to warm the whole house for more than a few weeks. 

Plus the flew is clogged and needs to be cleaned out. The property management company said it had been cleaned before we moved in back in April. 

Soooooooo now the propane heater doesn't work AND the fireplace is a hazard.

I am hoping it warms up over the next few days...
:le sigh:


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I have both so I can't trade one for the other.


NO.
NO.
HELL ******* NO!!!!!

I've lived in the desert, spent 30 years there, NO NO NO NO NO NO NO.

That's why I pay the "sunshine tax" I have an annual avg of 72 degrees, thats cool, nice, I'd like more rain, after growin up in the desert I'm really good with OR and WA weather.

Growing up in AZ, I remember 100 days straight never going below 100 degrees, that includes midnight... have fun!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dakine said:


> NO.
> NO.
> HELL ******* NO!!!!!
> 
> ...


I like having four seasons rather than 2.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

meh... I get dead leaves to rake up, I'm not sure that counts as a new season tho 

without getting a new job I don't see me being able to relocate and at least be able to maintain the same lifestyle, which should improve once leaving cali.. and I talk to someone who is active in FSP and that seems a very good route too. money and bills... the root of all evil lol!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I like having some winter, but I get bored with it pretty quick. We rarely get snow here & cold without snow -why bother? Luckily, I live in east Texas where if you don't like the weather, just wait a few days & it will change. At Christmas, it may be 30F or 75F, who knows? I used to want it to stay cold for awhile to kill off the mosquitoes until I heard of Alaska having a mosquito problem. :eyebulge:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> to kill off the mosquitoes until I heard of Alaska having a mosquito problem.


I have seen video footage that was just unreal!

http://www.cookcountynews-herald.com/news/2012-05-12/Community_News/Mosquitoes_versus_moose.html
Are mosquitoes helping to devastate the moose herd?
Brian Larsen

http://www.backpacker.com/february_1999_feature_arctic_national_wildlife_refuge/destinations/498


> Seventeen mosquitoes with one slap. By Arctic standards, not so bad. Reputedly a scientist once stripped bare and exposed himself to the winged horde on a particularly bad day in the Arctic. His assistant tallied the bites at a rate of 9,000 per minute, enough to suck half the blood out of a human in less than 2 hours. "Exsanguination," they call being drained of blood; we call it death by mosquitoes. Almost a constant presence, the mosquitoes whine. They nibble my hands as I focus the camera or take notes, fly straight into mouths when we breathe (26 and counting). I think of the caribou driven to stampeding by mosquitoes. For us, it is just another slap before getting on with it.


http://www.fws.gov/alaska/nwr/arctic/carcon.htm


> Mosquitoes do play an important role in caribou behavior. Mosquitoes appear in early summer, just as the caribou are shedding their long winter hair. The insects can easily draw blood from the caribou at this time, and seriously torment the animals. The problem is worst when the weather is warm, winds are calm, and the caribou are in damp tundra areas where the mosquitoes breed. Caribou try to avoid mosquitoes by a variety of strategies, depending on where they live: they run; move to higher areas that may be windy and dry; move to snow or ice patches that are too cool for the insects to be active; move out into large lakes or shallow salt water; and/or bunch up into very dense groups.
> 
> The running, blood loss, and inability to spend time eating cause caribou to lose weight during a time of year when they need to be getting fat for the coming winter. Mosquitoes are therefore a major influence in the lives of caribou.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

We have both here. The day my son was born (Jan 1) it was 35* and rainy. Jan 3--- 68 and sun with no clouds. 

Personally, I do better in heat (terrible osteoarthritis and rheumatoid) so cold and rain really affect me.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

doublethick said:


> ...question: Would you trade your cold winters for hot summers?.


*Yes! In a heart beat!*


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

*Dakine*: As funny as it is it always make me feel better to look at Arizona and their heat issues. There is NOTHING worse than it still being 94*-96* at midnight. Mentally, I don't think I could handle it still being in the 100s at midnight. NO NO NO no way could my mind handle 100* at night. (For you cold weather people there is a difference between 96 and 101-103. I love the summer time cold fronts when it drops to the low 90s, light jacket weather then)

*TheLaxyL*: kept looking for your post because I thought the big, bold type was your signature and couldn't find what you posted. Then I found it, cracked me up. Wife looking at me like I was watching Impractical Jokers online.
Really have no point except your post cracked me up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

doubleTHICK said:


> Question: would you trade your cold winters for hot summers?=


Not a chance. I just get ready for winter.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I always know winter is coming and I still find something half way thru winter that I should have done that would have made my life easier. Arg. But I do love winter. I ski, snowshoe, and sledge with a pulk to my BOL. My weight lifting and running season really start in Fall and crank during winter. We have a new winter machine for the wife to get to the BOL so I can have someone to talk to besides the dogs.:laugh:


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

camo2460 said:


> I'm not a big lover of the cold anymore, I hurt t bad, but I do love the beauty and the silence of a cold snowy night


I too am not a big lover of the cold and I can do without snow even as pretty as it may be. If I feel like being in snow I'd prefer it to be 500 to a 1,000 feet higher in the surrounding mountains where I can drive to it. Actually I love seeing snow in the higher elevations because it means our spring will have plenty of water for next summer. When the weather gets like the picture we stay in as trees often fall on the roads and powerlines. As to being prepped for winter, I have a woodshed nearly full plus close to five cords under tarps and probably enough extra fuel for over a week of power outage. It only takes around a cord of firewood to heat our home for an average winter but once and awhile we do get sub freezing winters and so I like to have at least two years of firewood stored at any given time, the long term firewood I keep in the woodshed as the bugs don't bother it like they do with the firewood stored under tarps.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, good prices never last forever? 
The Boxwood stove is now $159

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...dium=email&utm_campaign=4413c&utm_source=1010


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

LincTex said:


> Well, good prices never last forever?
> The Boxwood stove is now $159
> 
> http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...dium=email&utm_campaign=4413c&utm_source=1010


Unfortunately by the time I pay shipping charges, I can go down to Tractor Supply and get it for it's retail cost..


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

helicopter5472 said:


> Unfortunately by the time I pay shipping charges, I can go down to Tractor Supply and get it for it's retail cost..


Several years ago I had one shipped to a local "Do-it-Best" hardware store for free....I paid $139 plus TX sales tax. Most local stores can have stuff shipped in for free.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Who makes this stove? The one I bought was made by US Stove Co, South Pittsburg TN. They look the same.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I like having four seasons rather than 2.


That's one of the bennies of living in Kentucky, four distinct seasons (normally), and none are usually too extreme. Summers can be high humidity, winters can give some bad ice storms, but usually it's a good mix of variety. I like Kentucky climate overall.

As far as being ready for winter, no not quite, LP tank is full, have plenty of firewood (if I want a fire in the stove), garden still needs cleared and compost/mulch spread, automobiles need some attention, but I've still got some time, after all, it's Kentucky...


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Viking said:


> It only takes around a cord of firewood to heat our home for an average winter


Wow -- where do you live, or how well insulated is your house, that a single cord of wood will heat your place for an entire winter? If it's the construction of your home, I'm *VERY* impressed -- if it's location, I'm filled with envy!!!


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Quills said:


> Wow -- where do you live, or how well insulated is your house, that a single cord of wood will heat your place for an entire winter? If it's the construction of your home, I'm *VERY* impressed -- if it's location, I'm filled with envy!!!


It's a bit of both, I built our home with a double North side studwall and that portion of the roof is a cold roof, I would have liked to have all of the roof a cold roof but it would have cost about 1/3rd more to build it that way. We live on the 42nd parallel in the coastal mountains of Oregon at just over 1,400 feet so it tends to make for very few really cold winters and often in the middle of winter we hear tree frogs, I've even seen gopher snakes while hunting elk just 30 miles N.W. of our place. We are definitely blessed to live in this area, it's paradise to us.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Well, good prices never last forever?
> The Boxwood stove is now $159
> 
> http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...dium=email&utm_campaign=4413c&utm_source=1010


We bought a Volgelzang boxwood stove nearly 20 years ago at a local hardware store, on sale, for $99. The only thing I didn't like was even with the damper closed it sucked too much air because it wasn't built tight enough, it burned wood so fast I couldn't believe it. I finally figured that if I covered the air damper with a pile of ashes it would slow things down a bit. We still have the stove but since our son no longer lives in the shed it hasn't been used for anything other than storage for many years.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Cotton said:


> Who makes this stove? The one I bought was made by US Stove Co, South Pittsburg TN. They look the same.


It looks just like ours also. We got it at an auction for $10. I never looked for a name on it.

BTW. No. We don't keep the fire extinguisher back there in the corner. It lives there during the non-heating season. The tower fan goes in the corner once we start burning. I took the pic as we were getting things ready for the first fire this year.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

That is one thing that sucks about my current house..... no wood stove! My old house had one in the basement (ranch style house) but it kept the basement pretty hot and the upstairs too after venting was installed. My current house is all gas including the fireplace. I saw a gorgeous soapstone wood stove but it was 2K and that didn't include installation and delivery. I gotta save up for a nice one cause I miss making a nice fire on a cold winter night!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Cotton said:


> Who makes this stove? The one I bought was made by US Stove Co, South Pittsburg TN. They look the same.


Vogelzang.
They are all made by the same Chinese foundry. I noticed the US stove ones have huge air slots over the "ash tray door"... how stupid to add those, the stove leaks enough air already as it is! I used tin foil to seal all the gaps and cracks on my stove and actually made the thing nearly airtight.

It served well for several years until I bought one with a glass window on the front. I personally prefer this one to the one with the window.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> The only thing I didn't like was even with the damper closed it sucked too much air because it wasn't built tight enough, it burned wood so fast I couldn't believe it.


I actually put small bolts and nuts in the holes of the damper to help slow it down. That helped some, but strips of folded aluminum foil helped a lot to help get the door sealed of air leaks. I have even placed the aft round "lid" ajar in its hole so that extra air was allowed to 'break the vacuum" of the draft.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

What do anyone know about the Rocket stove mass heater?
http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...s&ei=UTF-8&p=youtube rocket stove mass heater


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

crabapple said:


> What do anyone know about the Rocket stove mass heater?
> http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt...s&ei=UTF-8&p=youtube rocket stove mass heater


You might try some of these threads: (I don't know if this is everything - I know I've learned a lot about rocket heaters/stoves on this site, but it's kind of a topic that works its way into different threads, kwim?)

rocket stove inside cabin

cement block rocket stove

want to build a rocket stove

rocket stove (fuel)

rocket stoves second best cooking alternative

rocket stove mass heater

Hope that helps.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

crabapple said:


> What do anyone know about the Rocket stove mass heater?...


I'm fascinated with the whole concept of rocket stoves, I've read much about the mass heaters; IMO, it's one of those things that ideally the dwelling should be built around, but, so should it be with the modern day heat pump.

This summer I bought an 



for backup, I LOVE this thing! Had the neighbors over when I took it from the box and fried/cooked chicken and rice and shrooms and it performed wonderfully and we had a good ol' time.

Rocket stove technology is good stuff to know and have.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> This summer I bought an Envirofit G3300 Cooking Rocket Stove .


That's pretty nice.... but the other videos alongside it make me decide what my next welding project is going to be!


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

My brother introduced me to rocket stoves this past spring; he had a 'two holer' put together from brick and a store bought 'Stove Tech' rocket cooker. I haven't got a roundtoit yet but I've the brick and grate to put one together at a creekside campsite on my daughter and SIL's new homestead.

I've seen some really nice looking metal ones online that folks have made. There IS very exact dimensions involved though, in order to get the best efficiency, very exact science. The one I bought has an orifice developed by University of Colorado installed in the stack that supposedly makes it very efficient.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have seen lots on the rocket mass heater stove.
I like the low to no smoke, because you are harder to find if someone can not see the smoke.
A little wood goes a long way & with the mass warming you can sleep dry & toasty all winter.
Leaves are still on the tree here in S.C. midlands, but some of you must have low temps.& some snow by now. Or very soon.


----------

